#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Eerste keer podium van steiger, waar rekening mee te houden?

## SP-music

Beste forumleden,

Omdat ik de laatste tijd (jammer genoeg) veel berichten lees over (voornamelijk) buiten podia welke zijn ingestort, heb ik jullie hulp nodig. Ik ben namelijk met een vriendengroep een (buiten)feest aan het organiseren, waarbij we het idee hebben om een podium van steiger te bouwen. Dit om een soort festival uitstraling te krijgen. Ik ben verantwoordelijk voor het licht, geluid en de stroomvoorziening. Samen met 2 vrienden die een opleiding in de bouw hebben gehad, ben ik ook met het podiumontwerp bezig. Het idee is als volgt:

We willen 2 torens bouwen van +- 2 meter breed, 2 meter diep en 4 meter hoog. Deze torens worden met elkaar verbonden met een tussenstuk van ongeveer 3-4 meter breed en 2 meter diep, de hoogte hiervan zal ongeveer 2,5 meter worden. Hier zal de DJ komen te staan, waarschijnlijk op vlonders die voor steigers bedoeld zijn. De DJ willen wij graag zo'n 80cm van de grond af hebben staan. Dit zodat we de 8 subs (DAP X-15B), onder het podium kwijt kunnen.

Per toren wil ik het volgende inhangen:
- 4x Showtec expression 5000
- 1x Martin atomic
- 4x Showtec suntrip active
- 2x DAP X-12T

Achter de DJ komen nog 4x Showtec Indigo Beam aan een steigerbuis. Voor de DJ's willen we nog een aantal par-56's hangen voor frontlicht.
Hier een link naar een dropbox folder met (simpele) tekeningen (let op: deze kloppen niet meer helemaal, maar geven wel een indruk van ons idee).

Omdat dit de eerste keer is dat ik met steigers een podium ga bouwen, wil ik zeker weten dat het goed en veilig gebeurd. Daarom is mijn vraag: waar moet ik precies op letten? Het volgende is al in mij op gekomen:

- Uiteraard ervoor zorgen dat de steiger op een stabiele ondergrond staat, en dat hij recht staat. Het feest vind op een grasveld plaats, dus hier zal wat op verzonnen moeten worden. Zijn houten platen/plankjes van een bepaalde afmeting onder de pootjes toereikend? De pootjes zijn meestal verstelbaar in hoogte, dus het waterpas krijgen van de steiger zal geen probleem zijn.
- Daarnaast zorgen dat het zwaartepunt laag ligt. Hoe wordt dit normaal gedaan? Mijn idee is, om onderin beide torens een watertank van 1000L neer te zetten op steigervlonders. Deze tanks wil ik dan half, of helemaal vullen met water. Is dit idee toereikend? Of zijn er betere alternatieven?
- Ervoor zorgen dat de constructie geen windvanger wordt, om zoveel mogelijk zijwaartse krachten te voorkomen. We willen er wel graag iets van decor tegenaan bouwen, wellicht is het verstandig om te zorgen dat deze redelijk wind doorlatend is of deze niet aan de constructie te bevestigen.
- Eventueel aan de achterkant een rechthoek bouwen op de grond (bevestigd aan de constructie), waar vanuit een x aantal steigerbuizen diagonaal aan de constructie bevestigd worden. Zo creëer ik een groter grondoppervlak. Dit zou ook naar de voorkant toe kunnen, maar dat wordt al lastiger i.v.m. publiek. Is dit een goed idee?

Ik weet niet of ik een steiger ook door moet rekenen qua belastingen. Ik ga er vanuit dat dit wel mogelijk is/ moet. Echter als ik zo kijk wat erin komt te hangen, verwacht ik hier niet al te veel problemen mee. Het enige wat echt zwaar is, zijn de toppen.
Helaas weet ik nog niet welk type steiger ik ter beschikking gesteld krijg. Daarom is het maken van berekeningen op dit moment nog vrij lastig. Ik wil dit echter wel op een later moment doen als dit nodig is. De steiger komt van de vader van een vriend af (deze man heeft een eigen bouwbedrijf). Ik hoop dat het een layher steiger is, omdat deze vrij gemakkelijk te bouwen zijn.

Dit zijn zo ongeveer de punten waar ik zelf al aan gedacht had. Ben ik  wat vergeten? Of zijn er misschien punten die ik beter anders kan  aanpakken?

Ik hoop goede, opbouwende kritiek, ervaringen en verbeterpunten. Het liefst graag met goede onderbouwing. Wat ik soms zie gebeuren op dit forum, is dat sommige forumleden direct ideeën beginnen af te kraken als het niet volgens de (of hun) regels is bedacht. Dit vaak zonder enige onderbouwing. Hier zit ik niet op te wachten. Begrijp goed dat ik hier weinig ervaring mee heb, maar het wel graag gewoon goed voor elkaar heb.

Bij voorbaat wil ik jullie bedanken voor het meedenken, en de reacties.

Groetjes,
Sjoerd

----------


## rinus bakker

Wow - en dan krijg ik het verwijt veel te lang te zijn van geschreven stof...
Een oud Chinees spreekwoord zegt: 1 plaatjes zegt meer dan 1000 woorden!
Kortom: 
minder tekst ... meer plaatje.

Het is mij al veel te vaak overkomen dat ik probeer te begrijpen 
wat er beschreven wordt of wat er via de telefoon allemaal wordt gezegd,
en bleek dat ik er achteraf een totaal verkeerd beeld van had gevormd.

----------


## MusicXtra

Enige manier om het veilig te krijgen is toch eraan rekenen.
Ook met windkracht kun je berekeningen maken dus dan weet je gelijk of je er decor tegenaan kunt bouwen en of je watertanks toereikend zijn als deze halfvol of helemaal gevuld worden.
Maar waarom zo moeilijk doen?
Er zijn meer dan genoeg podiumbouwers in NL die een veilig podium voor je neer kunnen zetten tegen heel redelijke prijzen.

----------


## SP-music

> Wow - en dan krijg ik het verwijt veel te lang te zijn van geschreven stof...
> Een oud Chinees spreekwoord zegt: 1 plaatjes zegt meer dan 1000 woorden!
> Kortom: 
> minder tekst ... meer plaatje.



Valt toch wel mee? Naar mijn idee heb ik alles gewoon duidelijk verwoord, met een duidelijke vraagstelling. Heb je in de dropbox folder gekeken? Daar staan namelijk meerdere wysiwyg tekeningen waarin prima te zien is wat mijn idee is. Als je dan de tekst erbij leest, dan zie je dat dit eigenlijk een uitgebreide toelichting is op de tekeningen.

@Musicxtra: uiteraard begrijp ik dat berekeningen alles duidelijk maakt. Een trussconstructie zou ik zo kunnen uitrekenen, maar met een steiger buiten heb ik geen idee hoe ik dit moet aanpakken. Misschien even door iemand laten doen die dit wel kan.
Het gaat me ook meer om praktische zaken tijdens het bouwen, wat standaarden zijn en waar ik rekening mee moet houden. Een podium inhuren gaat er kostentechnisch gezien helaas niet in zitten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zonder berekeningen zou ik er niet eens aan beginnen.....
Dus idd door iemand met kennis van zaken laten doen.
Punt bij dit soort constructies is dat ongemerkt de krachten op bepaalde punten veel te hoog op kunnen lopen.
Vergelijk het maar eens met een magazijn stelling waar klein spul in ligt, per onderdeel weegt het net niks maar toch stort de stelling op een dag in....

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....... met een tussenstuk van ongeveer 3-4 meter breed en 2 meter diep, de hoogte hiervan zal ongeveer 2,5 meter worden. Hier zal de DJ komen te staan, .....



eh, hier OP of hier ONDER zal de DJ komen te staan???





> ......
> 
> Ik weet niet of ik een steiger ook door moet rekenen qua belastingen. Ik ga er vanuit dat dit wel mogelijk is/ moet....



Je hoeft er geen raket-geleerde-tekenpakket bij te maken, maar ff wat centrale massa's en knooppunten enzo is altijd verplicht.,

Verder verwacht ik nog het grootste probleem bij de vergunning. Zo gauw jij namelijk 1 glas bier verkoopt komen al die mannen langs, die ons allemaal het leven zuur maken, en daar zul je het bouw-boek wel moeten tonen. Maar ook de lokatie, ontruimingsplannen, security, af-en-aanvoer van publiek, etc etc... etc etc..

Kortom: denk nog eerst ff een keer na, voordat je een cent investeert .

----------


## SP-music

Als je in de dropbox kijkt naar de 3d views kun je zien waar de dj komt. Precies in het midden is een verhoging op de grond gemaakt waar een soort tafel staat, daar gaat de dj op staan. Dus onder de indigo beams op een verhoging. Of die verhoging wel of niet van steiger gemaakt wordt moeten we even bekijken.

Het berekenen zal ik me eens aan gaan geven, zal vast wel wat over te vinden zijn op internet. Echter zonder het type steiger te weten denk ik dat dit een lastig verhaal wordt.

Vergunningen is dan weer een ander punt. Hier houd iemand anders zich mee bezig. Ik houd me puur bezig met het technische gedeelte. Mocht het voor die vergunning nodig zijn om een berekening te overleggen, dan doe ik dat uiteraard wel.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Al eens gedacht aan een simpele oplegger?

Vraag het plastselijke transportbedrijf een voor je festiviteit een zeilwagen neer te zetten.

Kost je geen drol, zeilen opzij, spullen erin en gaan met de banaan. Geen last van omwaaien, vloer is gemaakt om zwaar te belasten.
zo hebben we hier jarenlang gewerkt en dat ging prima.

----------


## SP-music

Een oplegger had ik inderdaad nog niet aan gedacht. Ik denk echter dat dit te groot is voor het terrein. Een aanhanger voor een vrachtwagen zou misschien wel kunnen. Het nadeel daarvan is alleen dat je er niks in kunt hangen. Dan zou je in principe alleen met een achtertruss of paaltjes o.i.d. kunnen werken. We wilden echter eens iets anders. Vandaar dit idee.
De aanhanger optie ga ik wel even bekijken! Dank voor de input, de rest ook trouwens!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het nadeel daarvan is alleen dat je er niks in kunt hangen.



Dat zou ik ook niet doen met een 'steiger' podium waar niet aan is gerekend.
Maar neem aan dat de leverancier van het steigermateriaal wel een constructie voor je kan ontwerpen met berekeningen?

----------


## djspeakertje

Als je van een trailer (oplegger) de zeilen niet helemaal open doet maar aan beide kanten een meter of 2 dicht houdt heb je al een veel kleiner podium. Voor een beachparty afgelopen zomer hadden we een standaard 3-assige oplegger (12*2,5*3 L*B*H uit mijn hoofd) als podium. Hier stond aan beide kanten PA in van 1,2mtr breed en 2,4mtr hoog, met daar tussenin de DJ booth. In de hoek van de zaal is het zeil een meter of 2,5 dicht, aan de andere kant 1,5mtr ongeveer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhNhRoZlNsY
Op 1:21 en 3:01 krijg je een aardig beeld van hoe dat er 's avonds uitzag.
Hieronder een foto vanachter de lichttafel. Achter de lichttafel was nog ongeveer 2,5 meter ruimte waar nog een amprack en een handjevol lege kisten stonden. 



Hier hadden we een voor- en achtertruss in gezet. Aan de achtertruss hing alleen het LED scherm, aan de voortruss een handjevol MH's en de atomics ook geloof ik. De lasers stonden bovenop de PA links en rechts. Je hebt niet de 4 meter hoogte die je met een Layher toren kan halen, maar omdat de vloer van de trailer bijna een meter boven de grond ligt komen zowel PA als DJ hoog genoeg te staan.


Daan

----------


## SP-music

> Dat zou ik ook niet doen met een 'steiger' podium waar niet aan is gerekend.
> Maar neem aan dat de leverancier van het steigermateriaal wel een constructie voor je kan ontwerpen met berekeningen?



Als je een paar posts naar boven kijkt, zie je dat ik me hier mee bezig ga houden door het eerst zelf te proberen met behulp van internet. Mocht dat niet lukken ga ik naar iemand met verstand van zaken. Het topic doorlezen voordat je reageert is wel zo handig..

@djspeakertje: ik bedoel dat een trailer fysiek te groot is. Hier hebben we simpelweg geen plaats voor. Ik heb meerdere malen podia gezien met een trailer, en dat ziet er inderdaad ook gaaf uit. Op deze locatie is dat waarschijnlijk lastig te realiseren, maar ik zal het zeker meenemen in de opties.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ik zal niet degene zijn die je de les gaat lezen, maar als je niet kan rekenen omdat je niet weet wat je hebt ben je al klaar en kun je stoppen met je plan.

Ik heb al regelmatig rolsteigers voorbij zien komen als goedkope kleine podiumoplossingen en dit kan een heel sierlijke oplossing zijn, de leverancier kan je alle kaders aanleveren waarbinnen je die dingen mag gebruiken. op het moment dat je er een doek,zeil of wat anders aan wil knopen zal hij heel snel nee zeggen, en niet voor niets. de wind is echt een vernietigende kracht die bijna altijd onderschat wordt. je hebt overigens winddoorlatende doeken en doeken die bij een calamiteit afscheuren met als idee liever een doek in je gezicht dan een podium. je doekenleverencier kan je hier over informeren. 

een met water gevulde container is een goed begin overigens, maar bij noodweer houdt die ook niets tegen zoals in de VS wel is gebleken. zorg altijd dat deze op twee manieren is geborgd, dus vastgezet op zijn basis, maar ook in een soortement hangende spanband. dit laatste wordt hem niet bij rolsteigers overigens, aangezien die constructief niet geschikt zijn om iets in te hangen/spanning als zodanig op te zetten. met die hangende oplossing houdt je altijd druk op de basis. deze tip vervangt overigens niet een deugdelijke doorrekening.

probleem bij rolsteigerpodia is overigens de stabiliteit, heb ooit een djmeubel om zien gaan met alle gevolgen van dien, want ja, je kan als dj nu wel heel hip mee willen springen ala armin van buren, die liggers zijn zo flexibel als wat en ook nooit ontworpen als springplank  :Smile:

----------


## SP-music

Na een tijdje niet gereageerd te hebben even een update.

We hebben contact gehad met de leverancier van de steiger. Hij heeft redelijk wat ervaring met het bouwen van steigers en weet dus waar hij mee bezig is. Hij gaat ons helpen om deze steiger op een veilige manier te kunnen plaatsen.

Het is inderdaad (zoals sommigen van jullie al aangaven) verstandig om zaken die je zelf niet kunt, uit handen te geven.

Iedereen die heeft gereageerd, bedankt voor de tips! Mocht iemand nog tips of ervaringen willen delen dan is dat altijd welkom!

----------


## MusicXtra

Wij zijn erg benieuwd naar het eindresultaat, paar foto's zou leuk zijn. :Smile:

----------


## beyma

Ik weet niet of het al geweest is, maar ik zou dat tentje links een andere plek geven, dit verstoord het hele beeld....

----------


## beyma

> A
> Op 1:21 en 3:01 krijg je een aardig beeld van hoe dat er 's avonds uitzag.




[off topic mode on\]   van 1:59 tot ergens 2:40  heb ik me helemaal kapot gelachen om die gozer in het wit...... meisje links danst de sterren van de hemel, hij doet iets "gangnam style"  meets "jump style"  achtige dingen ROFLOL !  THANKS! [/off topc off]

----------


## SP-music

> Ik weet niet of het al geweest is, maar ik zou dat tentje links een andere plek geven, dit verstoord het hele beeld....



Het feest is nog niet geweest. Over een paar weken vind het plaats.
Je hebt inderdaad misschien wel gelijk, al staat het tentje qua verhouding groter op de tekening dan dat het werkelijk is. Deze tekening is niet helemaal op schaal (het podium wel, de rest er omheen niet). Tijdens de bouwdag zal ik eens kijken of we hier niet een betere oplossing voor kunnen vinden.

----------


## beyma

Als het budget het toelaat dan kan je nog een soort 'FOH' maken van een steiger constructie in dezelfde stijl ! 

Ik zou dan een basis van 2 bij 2 nemen, onderop een flonder om op te staan en dan de totale constuctie een meter of 5...6 hoog, paar wapperlampen + sunstrips op de hoeken, en beneden kan je het aan drie kanten afschermen met doeken en een dak span je er tussen.....

----------

